# my not so succesful attempt at signatures!



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

my friend asked me to make a sig for her of her new hamster, which I happily done. I used alot of inspiration from the sigs here to help me, so I thought I'd post my result, and ask for imrovements as every one here's work looks so proffesional! Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

What programme are you using? you can make the hamster look smoother by feathering your selection when you cut around the hamster to make any picture look better... gives it more of a smooth look


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

BelfiCat said:


> my friend asked me to make a sig for her of her new hamster, which I happily done. I used alot of inspiration from the sigs here to help me, so I thought I'd post my result, and ask for imrovements as every one here's work looks so proffesional! Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!



i cant see it?


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Aww, it's cute!  I would have probably made Gizmo's pic larger, more close up if possible, like Lily & Kirby in your siggy. It all depends on the size pic you have to work with though... of course the bigger the better.

Also if you're only working with one or two pets, I like adding some transparent pics to help fill the background, similar to these...


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

i wish i knew how to do the transparent pictures, they make work look so proffesional but iv just never managed to get to grips with it!

I use a very old version of photoshop, adobe photoshop elements 2.0 I think. And for some reason my writing has stopped working so I had to draw it! Very annoying!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Pretty darn good for freehand writing...I can't make a straight line with a mouse to save my life. I think I would have tried to blend the gerbil into the background more...since the photo cuts off at the bottom, I would have put it at the bottom of the blend so that it looks like you did it on purpose. Then used some colors that made him stand out more. You can ask around, I bet people know how you could get a higher version of photoshop if you wanted. Good job!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

to put gizmo at the bottom as that is were his photo stops - why didn't I think of that??? :?: See, this is why I need experts like you guys to help me!!! I couldn't think of complimentary colours for him, and the girl I made it for is kinda hyper and loud so I made the colours to match her personality but the colours did drown out the actual picture. I'm going to have another attempt, but I'm confused, how can I cut gizmo out of the picture without making him look like a hedgehog, and how could I blend him in more, just use the blur tool??

Oh, and forJazz, I cant draw staright lines either, so I have no idea how I made the writing look quite as smooth as it does, but still it doesnt look very preofessional. Any suggestions on how I can actually make the writing work?


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

BelfiCat said:


> I made the writing look quite as smooth as it does, but still it doesnt look very preofessional. Any suggestions on how I can actually make the writing work?


 Wow, you did an awesome job with the writing! I can't belive that you did that free hand! :worship 

Did you try uninstalling & reinstalling your photoshop program? That's the only thing that I can think of that might work.


----------

